# More Unit



## tanzverfuehrung (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir das plugin "More Unit" aus dem marketplace installiert.
ICh arbeite mit eclipse.Das Plugin jedoch funktioniert noch nicht richtig.
wenn ich "Strg"+"J" geht  er in meine TestKlasse, bzw erstellt eine, wenn noch keine vorhanden ist.
JEdoch funktioniert es anders herum noch nciht...
TestKlasse -->Klasse
Muss ich noch irgendwas in den preferences einstellen oder habe ich ein falsche Version?
Ich benutze Version 3.0.4.

Danke im Voraus


----------

